# Anyone in Greece?



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not but I like Battleroar. :yes


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Shygirl007 said:


> I'm not actually looking for a support group.I'm just wondering if there's anyone in Greece who has social anxiety as well


I was about to make the same thread :sus

Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση σου προφανώς υπάρχουν πολλοί με κοινωνική φοβία αλλά είναι δύσκολο
να τους βρεις γιατί οι ίδιοι δεν θέλουν να βρεθούν + το ότι πολλοί δεν ψάχνουν στο internet κι έτσι.

Καλή χρονιά btw!


----------

